# State B



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats to
Barnes County North 
Hankinson, 
Shiloh Christian
Four Winds 
North Border
Minot Ryan
Going to the state "B". I didn't hear the Hazen v Trinity score, anybody?

I will be there only on saturday this year. Decided not to take personal days to go to Civic this year. Anybody else making the trip?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:******:

Poor shotting allowed Ryan to beat Dunseith.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

poor shotting? j/k had to do it, umm so who u guys got, im not real famililar with any of the teams other than four winds, cuz my little bro got beat up by them in the regional tourney, r they a legit shot this year?


----------

